# Indoor Trainer Racing when Pregnant?



## embot (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all. 
I'm pregnant and have moved my fall/winter cycling to the trainer at this point. I normally like to participate in a winter indoor trainer racing series on saturdays (they use computrainers). I really hope once I'm out of my first trimester and not feeling so nauseous that I can do a few of these races with the intent of some zone 3/4 training in these races (with the plan that I'll listen to my body and withdrawal if I need to). Once again, they are indoors, on trainers in groups of 8 (coed). Anyone else do this type of thing in their pregnancy?
Thanks,
Em


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hopefully your prenatal is progressive enough to advise you to you&yours' best interest over covering his/her ars liability wise. Good luck there. But perhaps like sport medicine practices, there are similarly minded obstetrics practices you might look to.?

Congrats BTW, and all the best!


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Congrats on your pregnancy. And you are hard core. You should talk to your doctor about this.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

embot said:


> Hi all.
> I'm pregnant and have moved my fall/winter cycling to the trainer at this point. I normally like to participate in a winter indoor trainer racing series on saturdays (they use computrainers). I really hope once I'm out of my first trimester and not feeling so nauseous that I can do a few of these races with the intent of some zone 3/4 training in these races (with the plan that I'll listen to my body and withdrawal if I need to). Once again, they are indoors, on trainers in groups of 8 (coed). Anyone else do this type of thing in their pregnancy?
> Thanks,
> Em


I haven't done it but as far as I know, as long as it's okay with your doc, it should be fine.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like a safe, responsible option. But yeah, make sure you don't have any risk factors that would preclude it. (Just stay off the rollers. ).


----------



## embot (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks all. 
Both my family doctor and midwife said to keep doing whatever I was doing and listen to my body. In my Dr's words "Olympic athletes get pregnant all the time and I promise they train harder than you." Gotta love that! 
This is the beauty of Canada - far less concern for liability here. 
Def. off the rollers!


----------

